# 8 shot Pro-Mag review



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I recently purchased a Kahr K-9. It works perfectly with the factory 7 round mags. Last week, I purchase two new 8 round Pro-Mags at about $25.00 each. I was very disappointed with the new magazines. My first clue that I was going to have problems was when I could not chamber a round from a full magzine - I had a failure to feed problem. On the few occassions when I could get the round to feed and could nudge the slide into battery, the gun would jam after the first shot. Interestingly, if I only put 7 rounds in the magazine then the problems went down dramatically. I would say that it worked most, but not all of the time.

Anyway, the pro-mags are going back for a full refund, I am now on the hunt for factory 7 round mags.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I had a similar problem with Pro-Mags that I bought for my P-01 and I returned them as well.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

budsgunshop.com

Most are $26 or $27 and are original Kahr mags. Less than a week delivery from order time. They have the standard and +1 capacity.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks I will give them a try


----------

